# Games for couples?



## samiamjames (Oct 7, 2012)

I've played some strip versions of games with the hubs before but was wondering if anyone had suggestions for other games they've liked? 

Purchased games are fine (though I'd like someone to have actually tried the game as opposed to just hearing about it). I bought the board game Nookie....and laughed more at the poor/silly writing than actually enjoyed the game.

On the other hand, I recently downloaded an android app called Mattress Mambo that was really good. Which made me wonder what else is out there that I'm missing.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Escaped Prisoner and Wardens Wife has always been a favorite of my wife's.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

RClawson said:


> Escaped Prisoner and Wardens Wife has always been a favorite of my wife's.


Lol...thats a good one. 







:rofl:


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Post count 1 and endorsing a product. Same identical post on another forum. Is this spam, sam?


----------



## samiamjames (Oct 7, 2012)

Escaped Prison and Warden's Wife--as in a role play scenario or is that a game out there?

Thor--sorry about cross posting. I just wasn't getting any responses elsewhere.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely role play.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife and I play "strip darts". We both start with 7 items of clothing on, and everytime the opposing player closes out a number, the other has to remove a piece of clothing. 

This is lots of fun, and I can't throw darts worth a damn when she is down to her panties only....on my!!!


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Would or have anyone been comfortable enough to play strip poker or something similiar with another couple or 2? Not talking about swinging or anything just stripping or flashing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

samiamjames said:


> Thor--sorry about cross posting. I just wasn't getting any responses elsewhere.


No problem as long as it is legit. We've seen here and on other forums this kind of social media marketing with a post count of 1 and a product mentioned.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Would or have anyone been comfortable enough to play strip poker or something similiar with another couple or 2? Not talking about swinging or anything just stripping or flashing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember something sort of like that back when I was maybe 15 but we didn't get very far. We were too innocent. I think it would be fun to do now with other safe couples, with no swinging though.


----------



## jacksparow1964 (Sep 28, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> Would or have anyone been comfortable enough to play strip poker or something similiar with another couple or 2? Not talking about swinging or anything just stripping or flashing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


doesn't suit your id !!!!!


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm improving and the strip poker thing is actually pretty fun with the right people


----------



## Visexual (Nov 8, 2008)

You know, we tried actually swinging in the early 80's and then when the Internet arrived we tried cybering with another couple.

But we played strip poker with another (non-swinger) couple once and that was as hot as swinging.


----------



## Dejamor (Oct 8, 2012)

samiamjames said:


> I've played some strip versions of games with the hubs before but was wondering if anyone had suggestions for other games they've liked?
> 
> Purchased games are fine (though I'd like someone to have actually tried the game as opposed to just hearing about it). I bought the board game Nookie....and laughed more at the poor/silly writing than actually enjoyed the game.
> 
> ...


Hey SamIamJames --

You know, it's really fantastic that you're open-minded to some fresh ideas in the bedroom. We love couples who like to have fun in their relationship!  Here's an idea for a fun role play game that was included in our newsletter last month to spice things up. Hope you enjoy it! :smthumbup:

Begin with a handwritten message to your partner: 

_



Hello, Jack. I hear your lover is out of town on [insert date]. Meet me at the bar of the Four Seasons Hotel that night. Wear your spiffiest formal attire (that you don't mind getting a little wrinkled...) A woman in a sexy dress named Jill will meet you at the bar.

p.s. Leave your boxers at home.

Click to expand...

_Leave your message in an obvious location for him to find and give him about five days notice of your seduction. This will give him time to plan, get in the mood, and groom. Send a few text messages as 'his lover Jill' letting him know 'you're looking forward to...' Fill in the blank with something specific you're really excited about doing. Take on the role of 'the lover' not the wife when communicating*— this will get him really worked up! :smthumbup:

Arrive a tad early so you can watch your partner situate themselves at the bar. Let them order a drink as they look for Jill — this will only build up the suspense and anticipation. 

Time to swoop in: slide up beside jack and give him your best pick-up lines. (Who said only men can take the lead?!) Cheesy, funny, and fake are all fair game!  



> *You:* Hi, I’m Jill. What’s your name, handsome?
> 
> 
> *Jack:* I’m Jack...
> ...


Add a dash of flirty touching to start moving things from the bar to the bed. If your budget allows it, get a room in the hotel. There’s nothing like the urgency of here-and-now. Otherwise, get ready to leave the bar while maintaining a sexy touch! :smthumbup:

-Déjàmor 
http://www.facebook.com/dejamor


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Lately we've been playing initiation/rejection. I initiate she rejects.

It's not going so well......


----------



## samiamjames (Oct 7, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Lately we've been playing initiation/rejection. I initiate she rejects.
> 
> It's not going so well......



Ha! That sucks...but is really funny.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RClawson said:


> Escaped Prisoner and Wardens Wife has always been a favorite of my wife's.


Bah! You beat me to it, I would have suggested playing 'superior officer' however which was one of my ex's favourite, but meh


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Bah! You beat me to it, I would have suggested playing 'superior officer' however which was one of my ex's favourite, but meh


Did you see the date on this thread? He beat you to it by 2 years!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

CanadianGuy said:


> Lately we've been playing initiation/rejection. I initiate she rejects.
> 
> It's not going so well......


We can make up a nice TAM game here. Roll the dice, the faces say: 
NO!
HELL NO!
Tomorrow, game of thrones is on
Tomorrow, no i did not mean tomorrow from yesterday, tomorrow from now
Has it been a whole year already?
Ok, but you gotta buy me a new car
Ok, but i wont like it
Sure, which flavor jam should we use?
Sure, but can my best friend join in. I'll call him/her?


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I had a friend that we would go out and drink together. We where cool but not boyfriend and girlfriend, , , maybe that's what made this game so hot. I made up a game called the "kissing game" cause I really wanted to but we where just friends (sort of) 

I would lay her down get on her and have a minute to kiss her and her body without touching her. The idea is to get her so hot and horny that she gives in and kisses me. Then we would switch. We where young, single and buzzing the lights where low the music was up and it would be way into the after hours.



I really loved that game and never played with anyone else


----------



## Roman535 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is old topic but maybe somebody is still looking Sex Games for Couples...  Me and my gf have 3 favorite games: 1. Erotic encounters (board game), Lust (board game) and Our Erotic Stories (online game for couples but really lovely!). First two we bought on Ebay and the last one is from web oureroticstories.com  enjoy love


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

samiamjames said:


> I've played some strip versions of games with the hubs before but was wondering if anyone had suggestions for other games they've liked?
> 
> Purchased games are fine (though I'd like someone to have actually tried the game as opposed to just hearing about it). I bought the board game Nookie....and laughed more at the poor/silly writing than actually enjoyed the game.
> 
> ...


The Gottmans are one of the best marriage counseling teams around, in my opinion. During a weekend Art & Science of Love workshop, we were given some of their Salsa Cards. It is a "game" in the sense that it is designed to suggest things for you to do and try and is divided into mild, hot and X-rated decks of cards.

https://www.gottman.com/product/salsa-card-deck/

Their website has other games to help rebuild a marriage.

Good luck.


----------

